
Is Consciousness a Brain Process? - zenoswonkyarrow
https://iai.tv/articles/could-consciousness-be-a-brain-process-john-heil-auid-1376
======
32gbsd
The article itself doesnt really go anywhere as in it seems to be an exercise
is busy work. One could conclude that on conscious experiences are just a
hodgepodge of state.

